
Uber settles with family of victim in fatal self-driving vehicle accident - AnatMl2
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-selfdriving-uber-settlement/uber-reaches-settlement-with-family-of-autonomous-vehicle-victim-idUSKBN1H5092
======
janemanos
The stallement of the further development of autonomous cars seems rather a
marketing thing on Toyota and Uber side than actual analysis of what happens.
Still think that self-driving cars are already much safer than a human behind
the wheel. As Musk said, it is not difficult to get to 99.9%, the important
things is to get to 99.99999% of accuracy and reliability

~~~
mmgutz
How do you know this? From the video I saw, the advanced sensors didn't pick
up the pedestrian at all. I would have expected some braking forcing the human
driver to move forward abruptly. It would have been interesting to see the
tail end of the video before impact to see if the car made any evasive moves
at all. It wasn't evident to me the AI was 99.9% better in that situation.

------
GarrisonPrime
It should be said that a settlement is in no way an acknowledgement of
culpability.

It's just a hell of a lot easier to not even get into a case at all, for
everyone.

------
DrScump
Wow, that was fast.

~~~
lmilcin
There are some very uneasy questions regarding this case. I'm not surprised
they do what they can to stop prodding into it.

------
gethesmane
"Victim's family agrees to gag order in fatal self-driving vehicle accident"
would have been a better title.

 _The terms of the settlement were not given. The law firm representing
Herzberg’s daughter and husband, whose names were not disclosed, said they
would have no further comment on the matter as they considered it resolved._

------
noemit
I wish they were forced to release amounts in settlements. I wanna know
numbers!

~~~
AnatMl2
I was surprised they didn't share more details. The settlement has been
reached, why wouldn't they disclose the numbers?

~~~
gamblor956
To avoid establishing a baseline for future incidents. And also to avoid being
judged on the amount at which they settled.

~~~
AnatMl2
That makes sense, thanks for your answer!

